# A Change Of Heart



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie must be getting worried with competition is the house  she actually let Ollie get close to her, she didn't even hiss at him or try to bite him, It makes me very happy to see there getting along let's see how long it last's  I think she was even enjoying it when Ollie was singing to her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh boy! I sure wouldn't be suprized...Georgie must be like OH no...pretty competition...better make my claims- it's now or never ! haha....then you'll really need to even out the #'s...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... I couldn't believe she let him get that close to her and didn't take off running she really must be rethinking her position...lol you might be right I just might have to even out that number, 4 sounds good


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She looks like she's putting on a little flirtatious face there.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> She looks like she's putting on a little flirtatious face there.


I think your right!!! I think she was trying to flirt with him just a little bit


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I think your right!!! I think she was trying to flirt with him just a little bit


Of course she was. But i bet if Charlie doesn't want a thing to do with Ollie, then neither will Georgie.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Of course she was. But i bet if Charlie doesn't want a thing to do with Ollie, then neither will Georgie.


LOL..... you would have won that bet, neither one of them wants anything to do with him, maybe its because he can't get over his obsession with Pepper


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> LOL..... you would have won that bet, neither one of them wants anything to do with him, maybe its because he can't get over his obsession with Pepper


That's why! He must be a cheater...hmmmm


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww cute pictures. Notice ollies feet in the last picture lol, they look so cute.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> aww cute pictures. Notice ollies feet in the last picture lol, they look so cute.


LOL!!! I hadn't noticed that but how adorable!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> aww cute pictures. Notice ollies feet in the last picture lol, they look so cute.


hehe.....I never noticed that either, you have a good eye  they do look cute!!!!


----------

